
The Sturgis Motorcycle Rally and Covid-19 [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://drewmcnichols.github.io/Contagion_Externality_Sturgis_Motorcycle_Rally_9-5-20_Dave_et_al.pdf
======
dredmorbius
Anticipating one possible set of responses, the authors also studied COVID-19
impacts of the BLM protests ("we find no evidence that urban protests
reignited COVID-19 case or death growth after more than five weeks following
the onset of protests") and Tulsa GOP rally ("we find little evidence that
COVID-19 grew more rapidly in Tulsa County, its border counties, or in the
state of Oklahoma than each’s estimated counterfactual during the five-week
post-treatment period we observe").

"Black Lives Matter Protests, Social Distancing, and COVID-19"
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w27408](https://www.nber.org/papers/w27408)

"Risk Aversion, Offsetting Community Effects, and COVID-19: Evidence from an
Indoor Political Rally"
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w27522](https://www.nber.org/papers/w27522)

